# kickpanel idea part two



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok,
So in my other thread we are discussing the audio quality and the physical posibility of a mid in the kick. 
Now about wiring. I already have two speakers separately wired to the same output feed from the HU. I am running amples at the moment. So for this third speaker do I just tap into the curent speaker wire for the other two. Will that hider the performance of the other two speakers by having another one in the way?

Seth


----------



## wolf (Jun 23, 2003)

you need to buy or build a crossover. any time you add more speakers on the same wire, you change the resistance to the power source. be it the head unit or amp.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

seth, your "grounds" link doesnt work


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks.
Also Thanks for telling me about the link. It was a link to a search listing but I"ll have to re-do it.

Seth


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

yeah, most speakers accept impedence of about 4 ohms. I would suggest adding an amplifier to power your kicks.. it's going to be a lot easier and clearer. You will get a lot more power from an amplifier as well.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right.
If I was going the amp route I would just amp everything (and ideally have a separate amp for the non-existent sub).

Seth


----------



## wolf (Jun 23, 2003)

Look into this... I have a similar setup in my blazer. Mb quart psc-316 is a three way component set that has everything you need including crossovers. Put the 6.5 and the tweets in the door as close together as possible with the 4” in the kick. Throw as much power to it as you can and everything from rap to polka will sound good. Total cost should be around $400. For an “all in one” type amp look into the kicker 5ch. That will cover your whole system without cutting your legs off price wise. ( 2ch front, 2ch rear + sub)


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm coming to the party late, but this is my suggestion.
Put a 4-inch mid and the tweeter in the kick panel, and keep a 6.5 midbass in the doors. With the proper 3-way x-overs (similar to the ones from Quart), you should have some pretty damn good sound quality. Midbasses aren't as sensitive to directional mounting as mids and tweeters are, so you can easily get away with them in the doors. It would almost be similar to the way sound quality cars would mount horns/mini-horns under the dash and the accompanying midbasses in the doors. And the footwells, although cramped, should still have enough space to pull it off comfortably.


----------

